# How to put your gun away??? - Far Cry 2



## Akumos (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi all - How do you put your weapon away?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 23, 2009)

Like holster it ? You can't.


----------



## troyrae360 (Mar 30, 2009)

yes you can just use Fists
why would you want to put your gun away?


----------



## francis511 (Mar 30, 2009)

Take out the map (5?)


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 30, 2009)

zip up my pants


----------



## HammerON (Mar 30, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> zip up my pants



That is funny


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 30, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> zip up my pants



Damn I was going to say the same thing lol But yea, you can't holster your gun in FC2.


----------



## troyrae360 (Mar 30, 2009)

i stll wanna know why anyone would wanna holster there gun in a game like FC2???


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> i stll wanna know why anyone would wanna holster there gun in a game like FC2???


because in games that arent as childishly simple as far cry 2, the good guys of the game (and civiliians) dont like you pointing guns at themmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.*

*excess M's are there cause of my housemate.


----------



## troyrae360 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> because in games that arent as childishly simple as far cry 2, the good guys of the game (and civiliians) dont like you pointing guns at themmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.*
> 
> *excess M's are there cause of my housemate.



yea, the civiliians definitly dont like it when you point your gun at them in Far cry 2 ether, but the simple answer dont point your gun at themmmm


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 30, 2009)

or just shoot them. 

*sorry; themmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## troyrae360 (Mar 30, 2009)

your gun is holstered when your dealing with the doctor, the preist or when your in a gaurded building,

id sniper them all if i could

thats your best option, sniper themmm


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> yea, the civiliians definitly dont like it when you point your gun at them in Far cry 2 ether, but the simple answer dont point your gun at themmmm



1. the neutral characters, your gun is automatically holstered.

2. There are no civillians.

You missed my subtle insults to the game!

(fallout 3 is so much better. you get to have civillians... kill them, and steal their clothes! AND you can holster your weapon! weee!)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 30, 2009)

Or Stalker, some people won't talk to you when your gun is out.


----------



## Akumos (Mar 30, 2009)

lol didn't realise this thread lived on.

I don't wanna walk around with my gun out. I'd rather put it away and get it out whn I wanna shoot.

How do i walk around with fists?


----------



## troyrae360 (Mar 30, 2009)

um, sorry not sure you can use fists, i think you can use your knife though, can remember, i finished the game and uninstalled,


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 30, 2009)

Akumos said:


> I don't wanna walk around with my gun out. I'd rather put it away and get it out whn I wanna shoot.





Sorry, seriously though, why do you want to be able to holster the weapon, its an FPS, the whole genre is about First Person Shooting, walking around with nothing but a view of the gun.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 30, 2009)

FC2 has some rpg element to it (open levels) so sometimes you have where you can holster weapons in order to move faster across the world (see oblivion/fa3).


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> FC2 has some rpg element to it (open levels) so sometimes you have where you can holster weapons in order to move faster across the world (see oblivion/fa3).



far cry 2 has zero RPG. its an open world, but its not RPG.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 31, 2009)

Mussels said:


> far cry 2 has zero RPG. its an open world, but its not RPG.



Yeah, but.... like.... you talk to people, in it....  ?

Alright yeah, I don't have an argument for that..... 


Although I will argue to my deathbed that Fallout 3 is not an FPS, no matter what my friend says....


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Yeah, but.... like.... you talk to people, in it....  ?
> 
> Alright yeah, I don't have an argument for that.....
> 
> ...



FO3 is a first person RPG.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 31, 2009)

Mussels said:


> FO3 is a first person RPG.



There is a third person view as well (although its hard to pick up small objects from...)

I call it an RPG with FPS style controls.


----------



## Akumos (Mar 31, 2009)

I call FO3 an RPG... that's all. I still would like to holster my weapon. I don't know why!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 31, 2009)

Akumos said:


> I call FO3 an RPG... that's all. I still would like to holster my weapon. I don't know why!



I tried to shoot everyone in the face because they were shooting at me for nothing


----------



## Zehnsucht (Mar 31, 2009)

Akumos said:


> I call FO3 an RPG... that's all. I still would like to holster my weapon. I don't know why!



With mods you run a lot faster with the gun holstered. Which IMO deepens the immersion and is more realistic.


----------



## Frick (Mar 31, 2009)

Mussels said:


> FO3 is a first person RPG.



No, it's a first person adventure with RPG and FPS elements.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 31, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I tried to shoot everyone in the face because they were shooting at me for nothing



yeah i love farcry 2 and how everyone in the world no matter where you are driving, or anything alking threw the brush taking a piss site seeing, eating some waffles is that they no question will hate your F@#$%(# gutz for no apparent reason and shoot at your or run you over or throw greandes or coctails at you! WTF!!! that shit gets annoying! BLARG!! that game makes me so angry!...that game should have been renamed FUgative for how it plays out


----------



## Zehnsucht (Mar 31, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> yeah i love farcry 2 and how everyone in the world no matter where you are driving, or anything alking threw the brush taking a piss site seeing, eating some waffles is that they no question will hate your F@#$%(# gutz for no apparent reason and shoot at your or run you over or throw greandes or coctails at you! WTF!!! that shit gets annoying! BLARG!! that game makes me so angry!...that game should have been renamed FUgative for how it plays out



QFT! That was the cause I stopped playing it. The bus rides made it more bearable, but why they would let a buss pass the checkpoints but not a normal car is beyond me though. 

Also, if I were to employ some kind of super soldier I would inform my army not to mess with him. Secondly, a merc would go out of business pretty fast if he killed the contractors men at the rate I did.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 31, 2009)

Frick said:


> No, it's a first person adventure with RPG and FPS elements.



That game is very simple when you take away the fancy graphics. Go to X and kill dude X then go back and get mission and repeat.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> That game is very simple when you take away the fancy graphics. Go to X and kill dude X then go back and get mission and repeat.



no no. its better than that.

1. Get mission
2. Go to targets location, killing every last african along the way. They have super hearing and sight, and shoot you on sight because you are white and their boss forgot to mention you work for them
3. Kill target
4. return to the guy who paid you, repeat step 2.
6. ??????
7. profit


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 31, 2009)

Mussels said:


> no no. its better than that.
> 
> 1. Get mission
> 2. Go to targets location, killing every last african along the way. They have super hearing and sight, and shoot you on sight because you are white and their boss forgot to mention you work for them
> ...



Wrong its:

1. Get malaria
2. Start dying of malaria
3. Die of malaria


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Wrong its:
> 
> 1. Get malaria
> 2. Start dying of malaria
> 3. Die of malaria



i was talking gameplay. you're talking plot


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 31, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i was talking gameplay. you're talking plot



Touché  Well you kinda nailed the gameplay bit.


----------



## Asylum (Mar 31, 2009)

The best way i found to put my gun away on this game was to Uninstall it!!! I didnt care for it to much!!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2009)

oh for anyone looking for something else to hate, each quicksave is a unique file. doesnt save over the old one... by the time i finished the game i had over 3GB of save files.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 31, 2009)

Mussels said:


> oh for anyone looking for something else to hate, each quicksave is a unique file. doesnt save over the old one... by the time i finished the game i had over 3GB of save files.



Crysis did that as well I think.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 31, 2009)

Mussels said:


> oh for anyone looking for something else to hate, each quicksave is a unique file. doesnt save over the old one... by the time i finished the game i had over 3GB of save files.



Ah, yes, I quicksave all the time. I think I had 3 gigs of saves after like 3 days of playing... 

I had to go in and delete every other save manually... :shadedshu


----------



## HammerON (Mar 31, 2009)

Mussels said:


> no no. its better than that.
> 
> 1. Get mission
> 2. Go to targets location, killing every last african along the way. They have super hearing and sight, and shoot you on sight because you are white and their boss forgot to mention you work for them
> ...



That is hilarious ~ 
Thanks for the early morning laugh


----------

